# REHOME: Southern CA



## maherwoman (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi guys!

I'm actually posting this for a friend of mine. This little girl was rescued from a parking lot in the Glendora area, and has been awaiting a new home for MONTHS now. 

My friend hasn't been able to find her a home, but I would be willing to help out in transportation (to a limited degree, but please ask just in case) to find this sweetheart a home. 

She's about 6lbs, I would estimate, and is SO SWEET. She doesn't like being picked up, but will settle in for love as soon as you've got her snugly in your arms.

Please let me know if you can give this little sweetie a home...


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 15, 2007)

Aww..She looks a lot like the other L.A. bun that needs rescued. I'll help with transport also if needed.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, she sure does...what a cutie...

Thanks for your offer to help with transport.  You're awesome!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 15, 2007)

I took one look at this bunny girl's eyes and face....and her eyes give off the same "loveable-ness" as Morgan's.

:inlove:


----------



## bluedimplett (Dec 15, 2007)

Where is this bun currently located?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 15, 2007)

Rosie, appears to be redness in her one ear; photo number 4. Did she get checked for ear mites? 

She okay? Just scratches perhaps? ....


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 15, 2007)

To answer your questions: 

Laura from the rabbitry where I'm getting my buns on Tuesday rescued her...so she's in Glendora.

I think those are just scratches in her ear, but I can check again and take more pictures of her on Tuesday (because I'll see her then). I'm quite sure Laura would know immediately if she had ear mites, and would successfully treat them...but I will check. 

Any specific things ya'll would like pictures of? 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## Leaf (Dec 23, 2007)

Whoever ends up adopting her will be very lucky, indeed. She is a beautiful rabbit!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 23, 2007)

I am SO SORRY...for some reason, so much was happening when I said I would ask Laura about her ears, I neglected to ASK!

But...I've asked now, and Laura usually responds back pretty quickly, so no worries!

I'll post an answer about her ears just as soon as I receive it! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok...just heard back from Laura. She says that she DID have ear mites, but they've been treated...and she says she continually checks to be sure they're gone. 

So...although she DID have them, she got treated, and she should be just fine. If there's anything wrong, Laura will be sure that she's treated and healthy before going to a new home.


----------



## Leaf (Jan 6, 2008)

Any luck with a possible home?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 6, 2008)

Rosie, our intake Diamond Dill came along to rescue with ear mites, as did stray boy BG. 

I'm not a vet, however the vets treating these guys suggested two treatments of Revolution. The first dose eradicates the adults, the second dose 30-days later will exterminate new youngster mites. A vet or Pamnock or Randy will know how to explain this better.

Our vet let me view the mating ear mites and "relatives" in Dill's ear -- on the microscope slide.

That's awesome follow-up regarding this pretty girl's ear,


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 6, 2008)

*Leaf*...I've written Laura (my friend) a note checking up to see if she found a home for this adorable sweetheart. I'll update this thread just as soon as I hear back. 

*TreasuredFriend*...thank you so much for the data! I'm sure her ears are all better now, though I'll make sure to ask just to be sure. It's a good thing Laura has so much knowledge and experience in treating this, though...I know little miss Tortie will be just fine. 

I'll let ya'll know just as soon as I do if she's found a home yet!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 6, 2008)

So, I just heard back, and she still is looking for her forever home...

Laura just let me know that on Easter, it'll be a year that she's been looking for a home for this little sweetheart...

Anyone have room for the pretty little girl?? Again, I'd be willing to help transport, whether that be meeting someone somewhere via driving, or driving her to the airport for a flight (I can't PAY for a flight, but let me know if you're considering her, and you're out of state, so I can give you information about flying a bun...it's VERY low stress for them...lower stress than a drive!).

So, please let me know if you're drawn to this sweet little doe at all!!

I would love to find her a home before that year mark! 

Edited to add: The ear mites are treated and gone now...so she's in great health!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

BUMP!!

:bump


----------



## momofmany (Jan 14, 2008)

She is a *very pretty* lady. I hope she'll find a perfect, forever home very soon and before that year mark. I'm all the way over in New York, or else I might consider her for a possible bond with my Vinny who is a Holland Lop Tort neutered male.

You are incredibly wonderful for helping this beautiful bun.:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

Just as a note: Flying bunnies is totally and completely safe, and actually a lot less stressful than car rides...

I would be more than willing to help plan her transport and take her to the airport, if someone in another state wants to fly her. It would be about $160 for the flight. 

I would offer to help with the cost (and we might be able to), but bearing in mind we're going to spend about $400 over the next couple months on spaying and neutering everybun here, it'll be a big MAYBE.

So, let me know if anyone is interested...I'll do whatever it takes to get her to her new home!! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 17, 2008)

You're so sweet Rosie to make the offer for spay/neuter help. This gal is a sweetheart. 

Don't we wish, LOL, some of the people going to the NFL/AFL Playoff games would chip in $50-75 for a sp/euter for a needy rescue or animal?

She resembles our Regina (dumped stray) in a lighter shade, 

you're an RO angel-helper for the offers.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 21, 2008)

Bumping...

Hope someone can open their home to this little sweetheart...please don't let her have to stay there without a forever home for a year...


----------

